# Motordrehrichtung mit S7 realisieren?



## aktar80 (18 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und befasse mich mit der Thematik auch erst seit kurzem. Also Bitte immer so antworten dass es auch ein absoluter Anfänger verstehen kann. Ich habe folgende Problemstellung.
Es geht um einen Motor (Fischertechnik Baukästen 12 V) der je nach Situation entweder nach links oder rechts drehen soll. habe aber absolut keine Idee wie ich das realisieren soll *(step7)*. Gibt es da einen Baustein der mir da vielleicht weiter helfen kann?  

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## aktar80 (18 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und befasse mich mit der Thematik auch erst seit kurzem. Also Bitte immer so antworten dass es auch ein absoluter Anfänger verstehen kann. Ich habe folgende Problemstellung.
Es geht um einen Motor (Fischertechnik Baukästen 12 V) der je nach Situation entweder nach links oder rechts drehen soll. habe aber absolut keine Idee wie ich das realisieren soll (step7). Gibt es da einen Baustein der mir da vielleicht weiter helfen kann?  Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2013)

Dafür brauchst du weitere Hardware (Relais, Treiberbausteine, ...)
Direkt aus der S7 heraus geht das nicht


----------



## Sinix (19 November 2013)

Willst du nur die Drehrichtung ändern oder auch die Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## aktar80 (19 November 2013)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

@Sinix: die Geschwindigkeit ist momentan nicht wichtig, es kann aber sein dass die Aufgabenstellung sich ändert und dass ich das irgendwann mitberücksichtigen muss. hättest du sonst eine idee. Nur raus damit. Was aber auf jeden Fall klappen muss ist die Drehrichtung. 

@Blockmove: hast du zufällig einen schaltplan oder eine schaltung parat.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2013)

aktar80 schrieb:


> hast du zufällig einen schaltplan oder eine schaltung parat.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6tZnrkeBGI


----------



## Binatone (21 November 2013)

Step7 arbeitet meines Wissens nur auf Siemens SPS-Kisten, und die arbeiten eigentlich immer mit 24Volt.
Es mag auch Relais-Baugruppen geben, aber ich geh mal davon aus, das es sich hierbei um ne Bastelei mit gebrauchtem Kram handelt, und das Gängigste an Digital-Ausgangs Bausteinen gibt nunmal 24Volt raus und das auch nur mit begrenztem Strom.
Es müssen also Relais zwischengeschaltet werden, sonst riecht es entweder im Motor nach Ampere oder in der Steuerung.

Zwei Wechsler-Relais, und schon läuft es, wenn auch nur bei Gleichspannung.
Bei Drehstrom sieht die ganze Sache natürlich weit aus komplizierter aus, und ich möchte JEDEM abraten, der so eine Frage stellt, sich mit Spannungen über 24 Volt überhaupt zu befassen!


----------



## charly2599 (21 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du weitere Hardware (Relais, Treiberbausteine, ...)
> Direkt aus der S7 heraus geht das nicht



:?: und warum sollte ich dies nicht mit  4 RO realisieren können? 

z.B. 6ES7 322-1BF00-0AA0
Digitalausgabebaugr. DO8 24V/2A, Wurzelung 4

Ausgang 1 und Ausgang 5 an den einem Kontakt vom Motor anklemmen, Ausgang 2 und Ausgang 6 an den anderen Kontakt anklemmen.

Ausgang 1 bis 4 an plus, Ausgang 5 bis 8 an minus.  

für Drehrichtung 1 Ausgang 1 und Ausgang 6 aktivieren

für Drehrichtung 2 Ausgang 2 und Ausgang 5 aktivieren


----------



## Sinix (21 November 2013)

aktar80 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> @Sinix: die Geschwindigkeit ist momentan nicht wichtig, es kann aber sein dass die Aufgabenstellung sich ändert und dass ich das irgendwann mitberücksichtigen muss. hättest du sonst eine idee. Nur raus damit. Was aber auf jeden Fall klappen muss ist die Drehrichtung.



Gib hier mal Modellbahn als Suchwort ein, da gab es ähnliche Fragen zum Ansteuern von Loks auch in 12V, allerdings meist mit Geschwindigkeitsregelung für die Loks.
Auch einschlägige Modellbahnforen könnten dir da hilfreich sein.




Binatone schrieb:


> Step7 arbeitet meines Wissens nur auf Siemens SPS-Kisten, und die arbeiten eigentlich immer mit 24Volt.
> Es mag auch Relais-Baugruppen geben, aber ich geh mal davon aus, das es sich hierbei um ne Bastelei mit gebrauchtem Kram handelt, und das Gängigste an Digital-Ausgangs Bausteinen gibt nunmal 24Volt raus und das auch nur mit begrenztem Strom.
> Es müssen also Relais zwischengeschaltet werden, sonst riecht es entweder im Motor nach Ampere oder in der Steuerung.
> 
> Zwei Wechsler-Relais, und schon läuft es, wenn auch nur bei Gleichspannung.



Es soll auch Simatic SPS-Relais-Baugruppen zum potentialfreien schalten geben, für ET200S z.B. 6ES7 132-4HB01-0AB0, eine andere hat user charly schon gepostet.
Step 7 kann z.B. auch für VIPA SPS-Kisten verwendet werden.

MfG


----------



## Binatone (21 November 2013)

Naja, er schreibt ja nicht, was er hat, darum geh ich davon aus, er hat Standard Ware vom Gebrauchtmarkt.
Und da werden 2 Relais wohl günstiger sein, als wenn er ne Relais-Baugruppe dransteckt.
Allein der Busverbinder kann teurer werden, als 2 Relais.

Aber... er soll wohl klar kommen jetzt


----------

